# Bulking legs, how many reps?



## Karl Sanders (Feb 10, 2006)

What is the best rep range for building mass on quads and hams, and also for calves. So far I have been doing 8 reps per set for quads and hams and 15 reps per set for calves, is this a good way to build mass on legs, or should I lower the number of reps per set?

Thanks.


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

You tell us - are you building mass on your legs with that rep range?

Everyone is different dude, you have to find out what suits you. Some people respond best to 3 rep on legs, others blow up much quicker on 20-reppers.

Typically however, for most people, rep ranges are pretty immaterial. What matters is your ability to increase the weight you're lifting over time (progressive resistance). This is what builds mass.

Don't sweat about whether you're doing 3 reps, 8 reps or 20 reps. At the end of the day, if you're lifting 100kgx3 today and 140kgx3 in a few months, you WILL be bigger and stronger. Similarly, if you're lifting 60kgx20 and 100kgx20 in a few months, guess what... you'll be bigger and stronger too.


----------



## tkd (Feb 27, 2006)

nice post.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

the quads are about 50% fast and 50% slow twitch, so I think 10-20 reps would be more in line with better leg development.

I think Tom Platz did higher rep ranges.

I know a pro that does 20 reps for squats.

I myself always do around 10 reps but I would love to do more but it is torture to do high reps with squats.


----------



## crazycacti (Jun 20, 2004)

i'd rep you bigman but i've got to spread the love...

perfect advise


----------

